# Edward F. Hills



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2007)

Edward Freer Hills, American Presbyterian (1912 - 1981) was a 20th century Biblical scholar who advocated the views of Dean Burgon with respect to the Majority Text. 

One of his major works is _The King James Version Defended_. His biography was written by Theodore Letis in _Edward Freer Hill's Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text_.

His widow, Mrs. Marjorie Hills, remains an active member of the Des Moines, IA congregation of the Presbyterian Reformed Church.


----------

